
Whats thw crazyest thing ur goats have eaten? (2012) - smaslennikov
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/whats-thw-crazyest-thing-ur-goats-have-eaten.137904/
======
kweks
There's a BASE-jump spot in the south of France - it's a reasonably high
viaduct that traverses a valley.

There is a couple of goats that live under where the bridge span begins -
which is also where to happen to gear up for your jump.

While you're trying to prepare mentally and physically for the BASE jump, the
goats are trying their best to eat your parachute, pilot chute, parachute bag,
shoelaces.

They are completely adorable, and also have their own facebook page:
[https://www.facebook.com/Biquettejetaimebeaucoup/](https://www.facebook.com/Biquettejetaimebeaucoup/)

Even more startling, they frequently mount the span and wander across the
valley some 300m below..

[https://i.imgur.com/4epzfbJ.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/4epzfbJ.jpg)

------
CoolGuySteve
I really miss those old forums. There was one phpBB forum for my bumfuck
nowhere town's music scene that I really loved. I made a lot of friends there
that I still talk to 15 years later.

The internet now is so much more 'global' but also so much more bland at the
same time. Someone tried to resurrect the music scene website as a facebook
group but it floundered.

My theory about that failure was that there were no trolls and flamewars to
keep it interesting. The kind of trolling where you might actually see the guy
at a bar a couple weeks later and admit that, "yeah, that was actually pretty
hilarious".

I think trolling in general is actually useful in some context. It's absurdist
and the best troll copypasta is by definition funny, otherwise people wouldn't
keep copying it.

~~~
nerdponx
There were _tons_ of flamewars and memes on the forums I visit(ed). If
anything, the drama was spicier and the memes were more surreal.

They still exist and are still used (the goat thread is from 2013, it's not
_that_ old), but Reddit ate some of their lunch.

------
apetresc
It's so nice to see these little pockets of the old-style web still thriving
in some places.

~~~
2trill2spill
A blog post is the "old web" now?

~~~
ExBritNStuff
A forum dedicated to a single topic is certainly getting less common, yes. I
remember the Good Old Days(tm) of finding the best forums for whatever topics
you were interested in. These days it's just old.reddit.com/r/whatever. I
guess it makes it easier to find things, but less interesting and exciting.

~~~
subway
I'm not convinced they're getting less common. If anything, it feels like new
online communities keep popping up for various hobbies. It's just _really_
easy to miss the communities unless you have a reason to join them.

Pinball is a personal hobby of mine, and there's no shortage of active forums
-- Pinside, Tilt Forums, even rec.games.pinball still sees daily posts.
/r/pinball exists, of course, but you'd be hard pressed to find many folks who
treat it as a daily destination.

You'll find a _lot_ of similar spaces in other hobbies.

~~~
trentlott
The problem is finding them.

Back in the day, if I typed in "Radiohead" or "guitar pedal schematics" I
would find forums or personal sites about these topics.

Now I will find (1.) Stores (2.) Content aggregators

Those niche forums and websites likely still exist, but it isn't obvious how
to find them.

The ones I frequent are insulated from the wider internet. The fact that these
places are absorbed into the structure of Reddit is a shame: while it's
easier, the discussion is constrained by what is possible on the platform.
Static content is difficult to maintain, like discussions of album errata or
the history of some circuit.

This is probably just bias for the late-90s.

~~~
vanderZwan
Someone should make a search engine just for forums.

Hey DDG peeps, if you stumble upon this comment: make a forums-only filter!

~~~
tempestn
I pretty often find myself searching <keywords> \+ forum. Seems to work
reasonably well.

~~~
vanderZwan
... or I could just start doing that, yes.

But seriously, thanks for saving me from my own idiocy.

------
mmsimanga
Apparently, cows eat clothes. I personally haven't seen it. My mother tells
the story of how her sister's Sunday best clothes were gobbled up by cows.
They had done their washing and were playing a game or something. The rule was
someone would watch the clothes whilst the others played. On that day whatever
game they were playing was too absorbing. Her sister, my aunt had to make do
with odds and ends from other relatives until the next Christmas. We only got
new clothes at Christmas back in the day.

~~~
kazinator
I'd expect that cotton clothes should be digestible to ruminants; it's just
cellulose for which they have enzymes.

A goat might be able to get some calories out of a pair of Levi's.

------
GlenTheMachine
(possibly) decking screws.

I was working on the roof of the animal shelter and had a box of self-tapping
deck screws that I foolishly left at goat level. I looked down from the roof
to see the goat with her head in the box, screws sticking out of her mouth. I
jumped down and grabbed her and made a grab for the screws, but she objected
and in the process at least one of the screws went missing. I assumed, but
could not prove, that she had managed to swallow it.

Then we had a brilliant idea: my son's metal detector! We grabbed it and my
daughter held the goat upright as I scanned it over her abdomen. The results
were inconclusive. What does a metal detector sound like against normal animal
abdomen, versus animal abdomen with a deck screw in it? Didn't know. So in
another flash of genius I pulled off my shirt and we scanned me.

In the end we we never found the screw, were never able to prove the goat ate
it, and heaven only knows what passing drivers thought. FWIW the goat showed
no ill signs afterwards.

This is actually a thing with cattle; it's called “hardware disease”.
Basically, scrap metal - nails, staples, etc. get mixed up in their hay and
they ingest it. The cure is to feed them an enormous magnet, which contains
the metal bits and prevents them from getting into the intestines. Not
kidding.

[http://www.magnetsource.com/Solutions_Pages/cowmags.html](http://www.magnetsource.com/Solutions_Pages/cowmags.html)

------
coleifer
I don't have a goat story but my dog Scout (RIP buddy) ate at various times:
several decorative hand soaps, an entire loaf of bread, and once he got into a
grease trap and drank a ton of grease. Thought he was gonna die after the
grease, his eyes were all red for a few days and he was super sick, but he
lived through it to have many more adventures.

[http://media.charlesleifer.com/blog/photos/p1473037171.1.JPG](http://media.charlesleifer.com/blog/photos/p1473037171.1.JPG)

~~~
technofiend
My maltese managed to eat the grease from my wife's stove-top drippings can.
She pooped grease for 3 days which was zero fun to clean up. But her coat was
fabulous for a good 6 months after that.

------
camjohnson26
Couldn't visualize how a goat would chew up a whole shirt so found some
footage. Apparently they just swallow the whole thing, no idea how they don't
choke on it.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ACgKoxUuCk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ACgKoxUuCk)

~~~
toolongdidntwri
I watched the whole video. There are not many videos where people film the
whole process. Though most people also have their shirts on.

Mesmerizing.

------
clircle
HN post of the year!

~~~
monksy
I'm in favor of having more goat posts on hacker news. They're the hackers of
the animal world.

~~~
neonate
Also crows.

------
acobster
More of thws on hacker new's plz.

Seriously though, I love how lighthearted this is. As many folks here have
said, we could use more old-school forums in our lives. And goats.

------
dsfyu404ed
I'm surprised nobody's goat has eaten their 10mm socket.

Also, I wonder how many of these wires and plastic products the goats are
eating are made in part using soy.

------
krallja
Goats eating coffee is a very old tale! “The story of Kaldi, the 9th-century
Ethiopian goatherd who discovered coffee when he noticed how excited his goats
became after eating the beans from a coffee plant, did not appear in writing
until 1671 and is probably apocryphal.” [Wikipedia:Coffee]

------
brownbat
Mostly hair, it turns out.

My theory: this post is a precursor to the launch of an Uber for goat rentals.
It's the grass and weed trimming solution of the past, and also the future?

~~~
cglace
They already rent goats in the south to clear kudzu and brush.

------
gaoshan
I saw a goat pluck a dollar bill out of someone's back pocket and eat it. Same
goat also ate several maps in their entirety. Nibbled loose clothing as well.

------
neverminder
I have a pretty good one. When I was a kid our goat once ate the rubber strip
off my slingshot. That goat would try to eat just about anything - newspapers,
clothes, etc. This behavior seems to be specific to goats, I'm not aware of
any other animal behaving similarly.

------
catacombs
Yikes. Headline gore.

------
idontpost
I want to say this as unequivocally as I can: the only good goat is a cooked
goat.

~~~
aerovistae
I live on a sheep & goat farm. Not sure where your opinion is coming from! We
have about 30 of them and they're every one of them very sweet and friendly
animals. The sheep are much less likable.

~~~
idontpost
> Not sure where your opinion is coming from!

Goat curry, goat stew, goat caldereta, goat kabob...

------
drivingmenuts
Apparently, they ate the filter that keeps this place from turning into
Reddit.

~~~
dokem
So true, this spot on the front page could have been filled with a perfectly
good article about React or Lyft.

~~~
Aloha
or whatever turmoil seems to be happening at either facebook or google of
late.

~~~
dredmorbius
Hah! As one of those involved with Google+ drama, I'm thinking of how/whether
this might be relevant, and am thinking "yes" to the latter.

------
davesque
I upvoted just to make the mods angry.

~~~
dang
You need to revise your mod model! I just saw this story and turned the flags
off so it could have more time on the front page.

~~~
Aloha
Thank You!

I value this little slice of odd than yet another post about some oddly named
(many consonants, no vowels) new react framework or some such. ;-)

